# ID Please, Amano shrimp?



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

These shrimps are Green in color, different from amano shrimp, and the egg size of these shrimps are bigger than Amano's.
Only thing I am sure it is they are not Green Lace filter shrimps since they don't have the filter nor their body shape resemble of green lace filter shrimp.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

Founded, they are Caridina cf. babaulti, from India, algae eating shrimp, but breed in freshwater. They may be a better alternative of Caridina japonica(Amano) since their algae eating ability is the same as Amano and they can be bred in freshwater, and they are green...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey, where'd you get them?


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

They're cute!


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Love them, Where did you get them?


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

there is an auction on Aquabid currently, but a lot of competition.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like the "Dark green shrimp" Cardina sp. sold on this website:

http://www.arizonainverts.com/speciesinfo/darkgreenshrimp.html


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

not clear (as in see-through) to be amanos


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

Those shrimp in the pics are sold on Aquabid by "Lotsoffish" (cool person by the way). They are a highly sought after species. There are a few "green" shrimp varieties (one variety is even an odd Neocaridina species), but in my opinion the only true green shrimp is of Caridina species. A few websites state that yours are called "Dark Green Shrimp". Then, on another website they are clearly labeled as Babaulti green shrimp. Depending on how many "experts" you ask, you could come up with 3 or 4 different ideas. 

Here's my experience with them:

I had 12 extremely tiny babies sent to me (1/4 inch maybe). All 12 survived for about 4 months. When the largest female berried, I moved them to my 55 gallon community tank (that included Cherry Shrimp for over 2 years). I ended up moving them and "accidentally" feeding them to a pair of Eastern Spotted Newts (who apparently didn't mind the reds but loved the color green!). 

The main thing that separates them from other "green" shrimp is they have awesome eye color...like a gold or lighted beige (not black like Cherry Shrimp). Also, some females have a nice stripe down the back, very typical of what you'd see on a nice Cherry Shrimp female. The females are usually a beautiful lime green.

It has been said (so I've read) that males are imported less often with the females due to a color misunderstanding. What I mean to say...is that apparently people have reported the males being far less green or even a reddish color and therefore sorted out as less attractive or of a different species when collected for export or sale.

One thing is for certain, if there is a "set in stone" name for them...I haven't seen it, but I pray for the day when I can ask for them by name instead of having to go through a half hour discussion and exchange of photos to find out exactly which greens someone is talking about or wants to buy/has for sale.


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are pretty shrimp. I might just have to get some to go in my 55g with the Amanos that I never see.


----------

